# qu'est ce qu'une application/octet-stream



## Madmac (2 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Je dois me rendre sur un site pro qui demande mot de passe et id.
mais avant que je puisse mettre ces infos, un message me dit qu'il me manque un plug-in de type "application/octet-stream"

le webmaster ne connait pas le Mac et me dit qu'il me faut les applets java.

il m'a envoyé un plug-in "npkey32.dll"
ça n'a rien donné. je crois que ".dll" c'est du windows, non ?

merci de votre aide.

Madmac


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Madmac:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,
Je dois me rendre sur un site pro qui demande mot de passe et id.
mais avant que je puisse mettre ces infos, un message me dit qu'il me manque un plug-in de type "application/octet-stream"
le webmaster ne connait pas le Mac et me dit qu'il me faut les applets java.
il m'a envoyé un plug-in "npkey32.dll"
ça n'a rien donné. je crois que ".dll" c'est du windows, non ?
merci de votre aide.
Madmac   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a des fichiers .dll sur les mac aussi. Il suffit avec sherlock d'écrire .dll et tous .dll s'affichent.
Je t'envoie un lien te permettant d'installer le plug-in que t'a envoyé ton webmaster. Procédures pour installer des plug-ins pour Internet Explorer pour Mac  là 
Ce que tu peux aussi faire c'est cliquer sur le plug in envoyé et le mac peut te dire dans quel dossier le mettre.
Au niveau internet, il n'y a que très peu de différence entre mac et pc.
Tu devrais faire appel à des spécialistes réseau pour que ton réseau marche au mieux, plutôt que le faire toi même.


----------



## Madmac (6 Mai 2003)

merci.
je vais essayer de la mettre dans le dossier plug-in d'internet explorer, et voir si ça fonctionne.

le reseau de mon petit bureau fonctionne bien, le pb, c'est quand je sors, et les informaticien que je rencontre me dise de passer sur windows.
et ça, j'ai pas envie.

merci encore

Madmac


----------

